# 2005 790 vs 670 Transmission



## d.medic23 (2 mo ago)

Hello, looking for some advice on compatibility. I cracked the transmission case on my 790 (long dumb story). I found one that is for a 670 and they both appear to be the model number AM876707, but the one for the 670 appears to have what almost looks like a cap over where the hydraulic threads in for the front end loader. Is there threads under that cap for the loader, or is this a transmission that is not able to add a loader? Thanks for any help!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy d.medic23, welcome to the forum.

You are correct, the transmission for the 670 is the same as for 790. Same part number AM876707. See item #30 on attached parts diagrams.



https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/67138/referrer/navigation/pgId/2642958





https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/62396/referrer/navigation/pgId/2447907



To maintain interchangeability, they should be the same. I would pull the cover (cap) and remove all doubts.


----------



## d.medic23 (2 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Howdy d.medic23, welcome to the forum.
> 
> You are correct, the transmission for the 670 is the same as for 790. Same part number AM876707. See item #30 on attached parts diagrams.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! That is very helpful


----------



## d.medic23 (2 mo ago)

Hi again , I'm having no luck finding a complete AM876707. Has anyone every swapped out the internals of a transmission like this? Thoughts on how difficult it is, special tools needed? The local dealer gave me the I don't want to touch this quote of 40-60 hours of labor (I already have the transmission out). Thinking of just buying the case and attempting this myself. Cracking this transmissions case has been one of the biggest headaches.....errr


----------

